# Traynor YCV40 Tone?



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm looking for suggestions, does anybody have experience with the following tone issue?

Long story short, I have a number of amps and just went back to using my YCV40.

Compared to the others, the tone sounded boomy/boxy especially on the drive channel.
It's less noticeable on the clean channel and less noticeable again with single coil pickups.

I can dial a bit of it out with the tone and presence controls but still can't find the tone I want.

I'm guessing it could be the nature of the 70/80 speaker, cabinet resonance, or a combination of both.

I have owned a YCV40, this one is my second, since 2002 and there is a lot to love about these amps - even more to love if I could clean up the boomy/boxy sound.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't mind replacing the speaker if that is the solution.
But what speaker? and how would it sound?
A difficult decision to make unheard in this application...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Speaker swap. I haven't had a YCV40, just a YCV50 and YCV20. I've had good results with an Eminence Cannabis Rex in both.

https://www.eminence.com/pdf/Cannabis_Rex.pdf


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Mooh, did your YCV20 and YCV50 exhibit the same boomy/boxiness sound prior to the speaker swap?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

aC2rs said:


> Mooh, did your YCV20 and YCV50 exhibit the same boomy/boxiness sound prior to the speaker swap?


Only a little from the YCV20.

I assume you have the amp up off the floor and not against a wall.

I just had a look at my collection and was surprised that I didn't have a variety of speakers to offer you, usually there are a few kicking around. However, I do have a well treated and broken-in Eminence Reignmaker that would maybe do the job. It sounded great in the YCV50.

Speaker Detail | Eminence Speaker

I really like the YCV40, it would make a great addition to my wants and needs.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

The amp is sitting up about 23" and 8" out from the wall so there is some space around it. I will try moving it out and seeing if it makes a difference though.

Also, the current tubes in it are previous premium set from the Tubestore.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Update: I put the amp on a stand in the middle of the room and there was a very noticeable improvement in the sound, so, the reflected sound waves were definitely affecting the tone.
So I need to rethink how/where my amp is located. I'm mulling over a speaker swap, if that would improve the tone even more it would be worth the effort.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

aC2rs said:


> Update: I put the amp on a stand in the middle of the room and there was a very noticeable improvement in the sound, so, the reflected sound waves were definitely affecting the tone.
> So I need to rethink how/where my amp is located. I'm mulling over a speaker swap, if that would improve the tone even more it would be worth the effort.


What about selling it and buying a YCV50B instead? That comes with a vintage 30 stock, instead of spending money on a speaker swap (which is the difference in prices, used, between a YCV40 and YCV50B I believe).


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Budda...good thinking.

aC2Rs...Tilting an amp back often has positive results, akin to changing the room acoustics with non-parallel walls. There's not always a cure-all. Best of luck.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Budda said:


> What about selling it and buying a YCV50B instead? That comes with a vintage 30 stock, instead of spending money on a speaker swap (which is the difference in prices, used, between a YCV40 and YCV50B I believe).


 Excellent advice. One thing to note is that the tubes are different in the ycv50 (el34) vs the ycv40 (6l6). I had the ycv40wr and it had a v30 stock, so that could also be a route of obtaining a cheap speaker swap.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd be more inclined to pickup a YCV50 and _keep_ the YCV40 

Thanks to everyone for your input.

It turns out the issue I was having was in fact due to the opened back cab being to close to the wall.
(I had always thought it was out far enough so it never occurred to me to check as it had stayed in the same place for a very long time ...)

I have now re-arranged the area where I keep that amp, it is now a full two feet away from the wall and at the same height as it was before which seems to do the trick.

As an aside, I've owned a Fender Hot Rod Deluxe and a Fender Deville 2 X 12 for 6L6 tones at the same time as my YCV40 and ended up selling both Fender amps as I preferred the Traynor.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Not a fan of those speakers, had them in a ycv80. Held on to that amp far too long with alot of money on repairs.

Why dont you drag it to a store and try some different cabs to get a better idea?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Update:
I replaced the 70/80 with a Cannabis Rex and I'm _very_ pleased with the results so far, although I haven't spent a lot of time with it yet to get a full impression.
So far I have found that the overall tone is much smoother, the hollow mids are gone, and the highs are clear and clean without even a hint of any harshness. 
It is super easy to dial in good tone with the CR, and that is what I was after 

I should have made the speaker swap years ago ...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

My 1x15 Super Reverb gets super boomy if it's too close to a wall


----------

